# Bird Toy



## justin.morrison (Sep 2, 2020)

Hello everyone

I want to buy toys for my birds. Please advise which of these is better:

http://bit.ly/chbirdtoy
http://bit.ly/chladder

Please advise.

TIA


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

The first one is really too big for a budgie and the second one should not be used, the coconut shell could be seen by the bird as a nesting site and may trigger breeding behavior. Look for smaller toys such as the one in this link.
https://www.chewy.com/super-bird-creations-wiggles-wafers/dp/165648


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can also take a look at the information in the thread below which suggests appropriate toys for your budgie.

Essentials for a Great Cage*


----------

